# Spring - Mid Summer Recap



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Started off this spring a little different, I fished a good bit Of freshwater from feb-may, which I haven't really done any. So I fished some new water and had some fun waiting for the inshore bite to pick up since the spring trout bite was non existent this year. Have not been able to fish as much as normal this summer, mostly after work pup/flounder fishing.

Caught an unreal amount of really big crappie. Several near or over the 16" mark. 2.5+LB on the boga. For my first times ever crappie fishing in big water I got spoiled real quick, few friends schooled me to the water and techniques, all lures, no bait. Same bodies of water we also got into some REALY good bass fishing too. Deep crank baits in 20-50ft of water, some fish well over 6lbs. Also got a nice striper on 4lb mono on an ultralight setup, had to fight em around for a half hour, still don't know how that 4lb fluoro didnt chafe since it inhaled the jig, but it worked out. Also caught a few smaller striper while bass fishing other days. 

When may rolled around i pretty much have been pup and flounder fishing close to home, work has just been really busy and hectic this year so have not been able to plan any day trips YET... Plenty of pups and flounder around , alot of just average mid slot fish, mostly on topwater. Few decent flounder, still looking for a paper fish this year in kayak. 

















































Ultralight bombing!
















































































































































































Full moon topwater
































4.25lber from this evening.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

_"still looking for a paper fish "_

Isn't 2 lbs or 16" citation size for crappie in NC? That one in the pic looks awful close and if you threw bigger ones back, they probably were!

Nice report. Looks like you have been having a pretty good season.


----------



## Larry56 (Jun 25, 2014)

Pretty work Jesse


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Awesome! Crappie are fun to catch, good eating too. That's a dang nice rockfish on 4lb test, talk about patience!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

rwh said:


> _"still looking for a paper fish "_
> 
> Isn't 2 lbs or 16" citation size for crappie in NC? That one in the pic looks awful close and if you threw bigger ones back, they probably were!
> 
> Nice report. Looks like you have been having a pretty good season.


 was talking about a paper flounder for this year lol


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Ah, my bad. Heck, I'd be satisfied with a keeper! Good luck, you will get him.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

When I grow up I wanna be just like Jesse


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

rwh said:


> Ah, my bad. Heck, I'd be satisfied with a keeper! Good luck, you will get him.


We caught so many big crappie this spring, was ridiculous. Letting 15" black crappie that most would hang on wall heh


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the pics Jesse! You have caught some nice fish!

I agree with you Shooter! 

R/D


----------

